# strange spider!



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey everyone,it's not often i post in this section as i'm forever in the snake or lizard section :flrt:.

I've just been out in my garden doing a bit of sun bathing and the strangest spider ran across the floor! i've never seen it before and it was so weird. It basically just had a tiny ball shaped head/body, no visible eyes and big long legs! i've taken some pictures which my computer is refusing to upload at the minute :devil: but will try post them tomorow or later. Any ideas what it could be? strangest thing i've ever seen!


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Harvestman? Opiliones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I love them :flrt:


----------



## Kalouda (Sep 1, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Harvestman? Opiliones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I love them :flrt:


Sounds right...I had one come on my shoulder, crawling all around me...just let it out into the back garden tho.


OP, make sure to get the picture up in u can.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Harvestman? Opiliones - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> I love them :flrt:


 nope the body was a lot smaller,literally smaller than a pee, and huge long legs :S


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

Kalouda said:


> Sounds right...I had one come on my shoulder, crawling all around me...just let it out into the back garden tho.
> 
> 
> OP, make sure to get the picture up in u can.


 will do, just trying to find camera lead :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> nope the body was a lot smaller,literally smaller than a pee, and huge long legs :S



They're bodies are pretty small - there's like 2000 different types as well. Looking forward to a picture!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> They're bodies are pretty small - there's like 2000 different types as well. Looking forward to a picture!


 Actually yh it does look like some of those you pointed out.
Here are the pictures...
Not the best because i was in a rush lol.




























By the way, he was only under the glass for like 2 seconds, then i put him in the shade and he ran off lol.
Funny looking thing, it's body was orange :S


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Definitely a harvestman : victory: Cute, don't you think? lol


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Definitely a harvestman : victory: Cute, don't you think? lol


 Wicked thanks for clearing it up : victory: ermmm :lol2: personally i wouldn't say cute but it's not as scary or ugly as some spiders i've seen. I find it fascinating to be honest, first thing i thought when i saw it was "how on earth does a brain, a stomach and a heart let alone all other organs fit in such a tiny creature!" animals, insects, spiders and reptiles just amaze me lol


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Dont these predate on other spiders to? One ate my cousins escaped Brachy vagans sling


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> Wicked thanks for clearing it up : victory: ermmm :lol2: personally i wouldn't say cute but it's not as scary or ugly as some spiders i've seen. I find it fascinating to be honest, first thing i thought when i saw it was "how on earth does a brain, a stomach and a heart let alone all other organs fit in such a tiny creature!" animals, insects, spiders and reptiles just amaze me lol





DannyB said:


> Dont these predate on other spiders to? One ate my cousins escaped Brachy vagans sling



Eat anything - not actually spiders either. If you look into it they're absolutely Amazing. 400 million years old, they can detach their legs, have no venom, and eat bits and pieces rather than suck like spiders, play dead, and I think... can stick things to their bodies as camouflage


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Eat anything - not actually spiders either. If you look into it they're absolutely Amazing. 400 million years old, they can detach their legs, have no venom, and eat bits and pieces rather than suck like spiders, play dead, and I think... can stick things to their bodies as camouflage


 thats quite cool. Are they blind? because this one was running straight towards me when i moved, usually spiders that come near me run off as soon as i move lol


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> thats quite cool. Are they blind? because this one was running straight towards me when i moved, usually spiders that come near me run off as soon as i move lol



Yeah, pretty much. Poor little gits :lol2: It's mating season for them so you'd probably be able to find a lot more around


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

Thats amazing, can they reattached there legs to?:blush: Are they arachnids or something else then?


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Yeah, pretty much. Poor little gits :lol2: It's mating season for them so you'd probably be able to find a lot more around


 Bit late in the year for that isn't it? lol poor souls :lol2:thanks for the info :2thumb:


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

DannyB said:


> Thats amazing, can they reattached there legs to?:blush: Are they arachnids or something else then?


Arachnids but Opiliones rather than Araneae (?)



Roseanna said:


> Bit late in the year for that isn't it? lol poor souls :lol2:thanks for the info :2thumb:


August - Nov I think, I saw loads doing their dance on the last foggy day.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

forever_20one said:


> Arachnids but Opiliones rather than Araneae (?)
> 
> 
> 
> August - Nov I think, I saw loads doing their dance on the last foggy day.


 I've never seen a spider dance! :gasp: What is it like?


----------



## DannyB (Nov 8, 2009)

forever_20one said:


> Arachnids but Opiliones rather than Araneae (?)
> 
> 
> 
> August - Nov I think, I saw loads doing their dance on the last foggy day.



Not just a pretty face are you<3


----------



## 34531 (May 27, 2009)

Roseanna said:


> I've never seen a spider dance! :gasp: What is it like?


YouTube - harvestmen (only vid I could find of them moving lol) 



A lot of bobbing, they also tap their legs like tarantulas do


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

The only spider I actually "like". My little boy calls them War of the worlds spiders cos they remind him of the tripods


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

wow cool spider, I persoanlly don't like spiders, but find them amazing to read about!


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

xvickyx said:


> wow cool spider, I persoanlly don't like spiders, but find them amazing to read about!


 Same here :2thumb:Much prefer snakes though :flrt:


----------



## vawn (Jul 1, 2008)

i think harvestmen are my fave local spids :flrt: apart from maybe that one that is related to it n looks like a scorp, much awesomeness :2thumb:


----------



## BethieSims (Jun 28, 2010)

Iv never seen ONE in the whole time living in Southampton (3 years)
But i couldnt move outside in Scarborough without seeing one.(I used to live on the top of a hill with farmers fields around me)

Only spider that doest scare me, as it doesnt do the whole one leg, two legs, three legs, four legs, slow walk. Which is the thing that freaks me out about spiders.


----------



## Roseanna (Apr 26, 2010)

BethieSims said:


> Iv never seen ONE in the whole time living in Southampton (3 years)
> But i couldnt move outside in Scarborough without seeing one.(I used to live on the top of a hill with farmers fields around me)
> 
> Only spider that doest scare me, as it doesnt do the whole one leg, two legs, three legs, four legs, slow walk. Which is the thing that freaks me out about spiders.


 I always find it interesting why people are scared of spiders, for me it's the way they move slow and then suddenly start sprinting! and they always go towards me!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I love these guys.... I regularly see one of our residents (I don't send these outside if I find them in the house) with small house spider meals


----------

